# Completed Simple Mod.



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I was getting extremely frustrated continually cleaning the ducts because of dirt sand, kids corn flakes etc falling into the ducts. I first remove the screws so I could easily remove the covers for ease of cleaning.

While at Home Depot I came across covers that open and close for $5 which match the flooring to a tee (The same ones you have in your home 4x10's). I simply replaced the covers and close them when not using the heating system. So far 2 trips since this simple mod and the ducts are clean









I am not sure why this one tooks so long??









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

Did you get metal ones or the plastic ones?? I did the plastic ones and they are heading to the junk bid since the damper pops down into the hole if they are stepped on. I am going to look for more durable metal ones.

KS


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We also bought the plastic ones. As soon as we put them in and were stepped on, they broke. We took them back and exchanged them for the metal ones. They were too long and didn't fit. So we put the original ones back in. Now we are back where we started from


----------



## Austin-Ed (Jul 9, 2004)

How about trying the magnetic vent covers. Just trim them to fit and they'll seal the vents from dirt and sand.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Do they fit over the existing ones? 
We have such high traffic (one large dog & child) , I'm afraid they would get knocked off.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Bought the metal ones. 4"x10" just slide in

Thor


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Well it only took a couple of trips to figure out something would have to be done... 
we did something a little different.

We hav some foam vent filters, from Home Depot, already here for the house.

You have to take the vents off and place the filter under the vent, screw the vent back in place.

From there you only have to vac. the vents.

Dirt still goes in, but stays trapped close enough to the surface for the vac. to remove it. Cool part is you don't have to do anything when you want to run the furnace. No opening/closing/unsrewing or removing anything anymore. Because they are filters, they filter the air and keep the dirt out too









Oh and a package of about 24 was about $1.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

What colour of vent filter did you use? I have found only white; I figured that white would show dirt over time; however for a $1 who cares. Just replace as required.

Thor


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

They are white filters. Plus, there is already so much white in there, you don't even notice them. As you said for a $1 who cares...long as they aren't fushia or something. And I think that it will take at least a couple of seasons (probably closer to 3 or 4) before they need replacing.


----------



## bumpo11 (Oct 8, 2003)

I bought the magnetic vent covers at Walmart last year. They fit perfectly. They come 2 to a package for just a little over $2. We got about a years use out of them and I just replaced them this weekend. I also put rugs over the one in the bunk room and the one in the middle of the kitchen.


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

I did the exact samething because everytime we went out I would clean the vents outI bought the same vents from Wal-Mart, best $15.00 I have spent on the trailer.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

We tried the white vent filters but I felt like they inhibited the airflow a bit too much. Our current best solution is to pull our runner rugs over the vents when not in use. (we use several rugs down main aisle to keep visible dirt down.

Danny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just saw a ad in the local flyer Home Hardware --- vents $1.77 each

Thor


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Wal-Mart sells a pack of three for $3.77 which air fresheners in them.

RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It just keeps better cheaper and cheaper









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor,

Just trying to understand what you are talking about - is this the register you are replacing with? (The 4x10")

AMP Floor Registers

These are about $5 at Home Depot. I'm not sure what the Walmart solution is that folks are talking about.

Brian


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I think the filters would reduce air flow, causing the furnace to run longer and wasting LP gas. I do like the closable register idea. I'll have to do that. On a related note: At every stop I'd notice little pieces of Styrofoam on the floor and dinette. I discovered that the ducts in the floor are below the insulation and the connection between the register and duct is not airtight. I sealed the joint with foil tape from Home Depot. I'll know this weekend if it works.

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

4"x10" is the size of the register (these will simply slide right in)(another std size is 3"x10" but these are too small). Any hardware store should have them. I checked out Home depot and they were $5. I bought mine at the local flee market for a buck. I saw Home Hardware flyer for $1.77. I have not checked out Walmart.

Thor


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Brian,

The WalMart solution are simply magnetic strips about 4"x10" that lay over the register. They completely cover the vent, but of course would have to be removed when you were using the heat. They come in packs of 2 for a couple of dollars.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gotta love all the creative ideas to solve problems









Thor


----------



## Ga.outback (Nov 29, 2005)

We bought the magnetic covers, they only came in white, which looked very dirty very quickly, so I spray painted them with brown spray paint...a very light spray, this is not as glaring as the white, and looks ok if I do say so. Now I don't have to vacum the vents all the time anymore! Works for us!
Janis


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NWcamper2 said:


> Well it only took a couple of trips to figure out something would have to be done...
> we did something a little different.
> 
> We hav some foam vent filters, from Home Depot, already here for the house.
> ...


Din't know I could 24 of of ANYTHING for $1 anymore....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Din't know I could 24 of of ANYTHING for $1 anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't! That was almost two years ago!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm sold. I'll be at HD tomorrow returning something and now I know what I will purchase with the credit. Great Idea Thor! I HATE seeing dog hair in the vent and having to unscrew them to clean it everytime gets old quick!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I have thought about doing this several times myself Thor, just added to my list of mods "to do".


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Din't know I could 24 of of ANYTHING for $1 anymore....
> ...


Are you telling me I have to pay attention the dates now...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you telling me I have to pay attention the dates now...


I wouldn't. That can really cut down on the posting opportunities!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Are you telling me I have to pay attention the dates now...
> ...


You got that right...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NWcamper2 said:


> Well it only took a couple of trips to figure out something would have to be done...
> we did something a little different.
> 
> We hav some foam vent filters, from Home Depot, already here for the house.
> ...


I use the same ones for 2 years now and works great for us

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Our vents have been in now for 3 years. So far so good. Only had to replace the one in the bunk house. Kids jumped on it and it got stuck in the closed position. As I was repairing it, I broke it







.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Mod completed! KB surprised me yesterday







- actually read this thread, picked 'em up at HD, and installed all before I got home from work. Now I just need to vaccuum out all the doghair & stuff tracked in from the last 2 trips and we'll be ready to fly!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Way to go KB!

You know, we could use this mod too... shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> NWcamper2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it only took a couple of trips to figure out something would have to be done...
> ...


So you still have 94 years worth of filters left....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > NWcamper2 said:
> ...










funny Jim
I change them as soon as they get dirty









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I need to get me some of these foam liners! The heating vents have a little bit of stuff in there...I am still trying to find the right screw driver.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Great tip Thor!! That will have to be one of the first things I do. I can just picture all the stuff that will be falling into there....3 kids and a dog...yup:::gonna have to be done!









Jewels


----------

